# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μηλόξυδο στο νερό και στη μπανιέρα.

## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια! Ηθελα να σας κανω μια ερωτηση.. το μηλοξυδο μπορουμε να το δινουμε στο νερο προληπτικα? εαν ναι σε ποια ποσοτητα και με ποια συχνοτητα; Επισης μπορουμε να βαζουμε και στη μπανιερα του πτηνου; Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι κανει καλο στο πτερωμα.. γι' αυτο ρωταω! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## mitsman

Στο νερο εγω το βαζω μια φορα τον μηνα για 5 συνεχόμενες μερες, 5 ml μηλοξυδου στα 100ml νερου...
Για την μπανιερα βαζω παλι ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου σε ολοκληρη την μπανιερα!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καποιος (jk21) καπου αναφερει, 1 κ.γ στα 100 ml για τη ποτιστρα!! Στη μπανιερα παλι καπου τοσο βαζω και εγω!!! Ομως, μιλαμε για το ¨κοινο¨ετσι? Οχι βιολογικο....

----------


## mitsman

Μιλαμε ΠΑΝΤΑ για το βιολογικο!!!!!
ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ειναι γυρω στα 5 μλ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

το κοινο δεν κανει εξισου καλη δουλεια?

----------


## panos70

Οχι δεν ειναι το ιδιο αλλα κανει κι αυτο τι δουλεια του, βεβαια δεν συνγκρινετε με το βιολογικο που ειναι πολυ καλυτερης ποιοτητας για τι δουλεια που το θελουμε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω εχω κοινο.. τι προτεινετε να κανω? να βαλω αυτο στο νερο και στη μπανιερα ή να παρω βιολογικο? Εγω βιολογικο σε σουπερ μαρκετ δεν εχω βρει παρα μονο κοινο.. μηπως τα πουλανε μονο σε συγκεκριμενα μεγαλα καταστηματα?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλυτερα βιολογικο! η διαφορα του βιολογικου αφιλτραριστου! με την θολη εμφανιση απο το φιλτραρισμενο μηλοξυδο, ειναι οτι Βοηθα στη καλυτερη λειτουργια του μεταβολισμου του πτηνου, επισης στην καυση του περιττου λιπους καθως και στη μειωση της κατακρατησης των υγρων. εχει την ιδιοτητα να οδηγει το λιπος στους μυες και συνηθως το πουλανε σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα ειδη.

----------


## jk21

1 κουταλακι του γλυκου οπως ειπε και ο Μητσαρας ειναι 5 ml .το ιδιο λεμε !

το πλεονεκτημα του βιολογικου και αφιλτραριστου μηλοξυδου ,ειναι οτι εχει μεσα του πληθος ενζυμων που σε αλλη περιπτωση φευγουν .τα ενζυμα επιτελουν λειτουργιες σαν αυτες που ανεφερε ο εταιρος Μητσαρας στο προηγουμενο ποστ .δειτε αναλυτικα και εδω

http://oiko-iasis.blogspot.gr/2012/0...post_4395.html

σαν προληψη ομως εναντιον των μυκητων ,αρκει και το συμβατικο μηλοξυδο

----------


## δημητρα

εγω το βαζω στη μπανιερα το κοινο μηλοξυδο, δινει λαμψη στο πτερωμα καθως και βοηθαει ωστε να μην πιανουν ευκολα εξωπαρασιτα. το θεμα που με απασχολει ειναι οτι σε μερικα ξυδια λεει οτι περιεχουν θειωδη και αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλο για τα πουλια, μιλαω για κοινα ξυδια οχι βιολογικα.

----------


## jk21

οπου υπαρχουν σε συμβατικα ξυδια και κρασια ,ειναι 5 φορες κατω απο το ανωτατο οριο ληψης απο τον ανθρωπο (τουλαχιστον σε ευρωπαικα προιοντα ) .σε βιολογικα σαφως ειναι λιγοτερα ,αν οχι καθολου (δυσκολο γιατι βοηθοουν στη συντηηρηση ) .πιστευω  οτι οι αντιστοιχες δοσεις που προσλαμβανουν τα πουλια ,και ιδιαιτερα αν δεν γινεται συχνη χρηση ,δε δημιουργει προβλημα
http://www.oinognosi.eu/html/SO2.html

----------


## adreas

Παιδιά  και  φέτος και  το  10   δεν  είχα  πάρει  άλατα  μπάνιου μόνο με  το  μηλόξυδο μπάνιο  1  η 2  φορές  την εβδομάδα  έκαναν  μπάνιο σε  μπανιέρα μόνα  τους,  και  κάθε  μέρα  ψέκασμαμε  μηλόξυδο στο  1 λίτρο νερό  10  ml.  Το  αποτέλεσμα ήταν  στάση  κατάσταση εντύπωση  10  και  φτέρωμα  10.

----------


## vag21

αντρεα το ψεκασμα το κανεις καθημερινα ανεξαρτητα διαγωνισμων?

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

εγω εκανα μια φορα τον μηνα στον ρινγκνεκ μου και με αλατα μπανιου και ελαμπε!

----------


## 11panos04

Δοσολογια μηλοξυδου,αρτι αφηχθεισα απο εξωτερικου,50μλ στο λιτρο.Εγω να πω την αληθεια εβαζα ιγο σε καθε μπανιερα,με το ματι,αλλα τωρα θα το υολογισω αναλογα κ θα βαζω το αναλογο.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ μλ εννοεις ml ; αν ναι τοτε ειναι η ιδια με αυτη που λεμε : 5 ml στα 100 ml νερου

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι.

Φιλικα

----------


## Chopper

Τώρα διαβάζω για το μηλόξυδο.Δέν το γνώριζα.Κάνει να βάζω και στα παραδείσια στο μπάνιο τους ή δέν κάνει λέτε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τώρα διαβάζω για το μηλόξυδο.Δέν το γνώριζα.Κάνει να βάζω και στα παραδείσια στο μπάνιο τους ή δέν κάνει λέτε?


Κανει να βαζεις μηλοξυδο στο νερο και στη μπανιερα στο καθε ειδους πτηνο! Μπορεις λοιπον να βαζεις αφοβα! Διαβασε κι αυτο Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά.

----------


## tliotis

Παιδιά 1 ερώτηση γιατί βλέπω και διαβάζω διάφορα και πολλές απόψεις! σε 1 τέτοια μπανιέρα για καναρίνια αλλά και για παπαγαλάκια π.χ. κοκατιλ , κακαρικι χρειάζεται 1 κγ η 1κσουπας μηλόξυδο ?παίζει ρόλο αν είναι καναρίνι η παπαγαλάκι η δοσολογία στη μπανιέρα ?
Είπαμε στη ποτίστρα 100ml/1κγ αλλά στη μπανιέρα ποια η άποψη?

----------


## jk21

ακριβως δεν εχω μετρησει τα ml στην μπανιερα αυτη (εχει σημασια μεχρι τι υψος την γεμιζεις ... )  αλλα σε σχεδον γεματη ,μην φοβασαι να βαλεις και κουταλια της σουπας .οχι του γλυκου .ειναι αρκετα πανω απο 100 ml αν δεις  .οχι δεν παιζει ρολο το ειδος του πουλιου για τα ml που θα βαλεις

----------


## tliotis

Γεμάτη παίρνει 500 γραμμάρια ( έχω ζυγαριά με γραμμάρια ) και εγώ τη γεμίζω περίπου 350 γραμμάρια!οπότε 1 κουτ σουπας είναι καλά πιστεύω !
Ευχαριστώ !!!!

----------

